# Budgie breathing advice



## JemimaB (Oct 9, 2020)

Hi, I was just wondering if someone could help or give me some advice, for the past few weeks my budgie has been breathing quite loud, she is fine in herself, eating and drinking like usual, sleeping the same amount that she usually does and pooping and everything like normal. She has a mixture of seeds and fruit/veg and also has vitamin drops Every few days. For the past few days on and off I have given her something called wheeze eeze as it come up on one of the sites when I was looking for something that could help her out.

I was just wondering if there is anything I could do or get her to help her out abit? Many thanks


----------



## L.M. (Dec 11, 2019)

It's important to get her checked by an avian vet (rather than general vet) as there are lots of potential causes e.g. respiratory infection, enlarged thyroid. Respiratory infections can get very serious quickly in birds and they are very good at hiding illness so can appear to be otherwise normal. How long have you had her? Is she wheezing or making clicking noises or just noisy breathing? Steam can help if they're having difficulty breathing but it's important to consult a vet to get to the root of the issue.


----------

